# Work done to my TTRS over the last few months detailing and mods



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Had my TTRS about 9 months now, slowly be doing bits to bring it up to standard so gonna post this thread from what ive done so far.
Started with some machine polishing, used a DAS 6 with meguairs microfibre cut pad and microfibre compound.
Still quite and bit left to do and refine with a fine polish, but here are a few pics:
This was the car a few weeks after i got it:








And an interior pic:









Before polishing pics:

















After pics:

















And the rear lights:









Also fitted a set of OEM Audi carbon mirrors and wrapped the fuel flap gloss black.


















Fitted a bigger intercooler, had to clean all the plastic parts behind the bumper while it was off lol
Before:








After:









Also removed the bar in the bumper:









And the new intercooler fitted:









Tried to wrap my splitter gloss black, epic fail, too big and awkward to wrap on my own and i made the mistake off taking all the backing off at one time, it was sticking to everything (kitchen table, fridge door)
I managed to do the small part in the middle of the splitter though:
Before:









After:









Gloss black centre caps and wheel nut covers fitted and plasti dip the rear badges.
Got to do the front badges now and also get some red vinyl to put back in the RS badge.



















Had some bad scratches on my passenger headlight, so wet sanded them out as best i could and then polished.

Some of the scratches:









After wet sanding:









After a polish:









Also had a few deep scratches on the bonnet that weren't coming out by just polishing, forgot to take before pics.
After wet sanding with 2000 grit:









After 1st stage of polish:









Also fitted gloss black audi rings and plasti dipped the TTRS badge in black, not put the red back in yet as the red vinyl I order is not the right colour its a bit too pinky.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice touches so far. 
Also like the colour of the Caddy (I've a reflex silver one) :thumb:


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> Nice touches so far.
> Also like the colour of the Caddy (I've a reflex silver one) :thumb:


Cheers!

The Caddy is my Mrs neighbours, it has been painted that colour, it is nice, would love one as my daily driver!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice work matey.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Fair play Dean you have made a real difference, still haven't seen it in the flesh so to speak. Looks amazing

Hopefully see it next Saturday if we have a run out to Castle Combe


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

S3LDM said:


> Fair play Dean you have made a real difference, still haven't seen it in the flesh so to speak. Looks amazing
> 
> Hopefully see it next Saturday if we have a run out to Castle Combe


Cheers Lee!

Yeah, be a good day I think especially if the weather stays like this.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and love the touches you have done


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovely machine, been in a friends, its a little weapon! Nice 5 pot sound.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome car


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Like the black intercooler...keeps things subtle and OEM... not too sure about the red steering wheel bit too 'MAX POWER' looking for my liking. Nice car...love the sound that engine makes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work fella, what polish and pad combo did you use for the headlight and what grade sandpaper did you use?


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

bazz said:


> looking good and love the touches you have done


Cheers yeah they do sound nice, mine has the Audi sports exhaust and scorpion secondary cat deletes as well.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Streeto said:


> Like the black intercooler...keeps things subtle and OEM... not too sure about the red steering wheel bit too 'MAX POWER' looking for my liking. Nice car...love the sound that engine makes.


Cheers, needs to be mapped now and should see around 430bhp with intercooler fitted.
I wasnt sure about the steering wheel at first was going to get the centre parts trimmed black and just leave the top and bottom red, but it really grew on me by the time i got it home, think the interior was quite an expensive option being an Audi Exclusive not seen another one with a the red wheel and centre console.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, nice work matey.





bazz said:


> looking good and love the touches you have done





muchoado said:


> awesome car


Cheers guys, really happy with the car!


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fabulous work fella, what polish and pad combo did you use for the headlight and what grade sandpaper did you use?


I used 800grit on the really deep scratches them 2000grit after and on the lighter scratches, i used a 3" Meguairs foam Cut pad (Burgundy) and some Megs 105, the a 3" polishing pad and some megs 80 or 83 can't remember, took quite a few passes with the 105 to get most of the sanding marks out.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turboDean said:


> I used 800grit on the really deep scratches them 2000grit after and on the lighter scratches, i used a 3" Meguairs foam Cut pad (Burgundy) and some Megs 105, the a 3" polishing pad and some megs 80 or 83 can't remember, took quite a few passes with the 105 to get most of the sanding marks out.


They've come up great, I've not treated headlights before like you have, weren't you worried about burning through the lens?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

turboDean said:


> Cheers, needs to be mapped now and should see around 430bhp with intercooler fitted.
> I wasnt sure about the steering wheel at first was going to get the centre parts trimmed black and just leave the top and bottom red, but it really grew on me by the time i got it home, think the interior was quite an expensive option being an Audi Exclusive not seen another one with a the red wheel and centre console.


So the red wheel was a factory option :doublesho


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Streeto said:


> So the red wheel was a factory option :doublesho


Yeah the interior is as it came from the factory.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They've come up great, I've not treated headlights before like you have, weren't you worried about burning through the lens?


Ive never sand headlights before, but the scratches were that bad, didn't think i could make them any worse... i was a bit worried if the sanding marks would come out mind after id finishied sanding them...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turboDean said:


> Ive never sand headlights before, but the scratches were that bad, didn't think i could make them any worse... i was a bit worried if the sanding marks would come out mind after id finishied sanding them...


Yes, that's true fella, what did you have to lose and they have paid off nicely.


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a great job, I think the black badges look really spot on. But what's plasti dip?
I just did the headlamps on my son's Golf, and following some advice here I gave them a coat of UV protector - did you give yours any treatment after polishing the scratches out?

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkP80 said:


> That's a great job, I think the black badges look really spot on. But what's plasti dip?
> I just did the headlamps on my son's Golf, and following some advice here I gave them a coat of UV protector - did you give yours any treatment after polishing the scratches out?
> 
> Cheers,
> MarkP


Plasti dip is a peelable paint, mask a square around the badges and paint it all with a few coats, then once dry peel off the excess, the joint between the panael and badge will cause the paint to peel prefectly around the badge, have seen whole cars painted with.

What did u use as a UV protector?? I haven't applied anything yet.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Couple of pics after a clean and a coat of show wax ready for Summer Solstice @ Castle Combe on Saturday:


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

turboDean said:


> What did u use as a UV protector?? I haven't applied anything yet.


I used this stuff, recommended from a recent thread on here - 


> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=257


If you do a search in the wheels, tyres and exterior trim section on headlights, there are a few threads that talk about the importance of using a sealer.

Love the car!


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkP80 said:


> I used this stuff, recommended from a recent thread on here -
> 
> If you do a search in the wheels, tyres and exterior trim section on headlights, there are a few threads that talk about the importance of using a sealer.
> 
> Love the car!


Cool, cheers for that! I put a coat of wax on them today for now, but will look at getting some of that.


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

turboDean said:


> Plasti dip is a peelable paint, mask a square around the badges and paint it all with a few coats, then once dry peel off the excess, the joint between the panael and badge will cause the paint to peel prefectly around the badge, have seen whole cars painted with.


I had a quick look on YouTube to see if I could see this stuff in action. Wow! That is crazy magic!!!


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Got the right colour red vinyl to finish off my RS badges:


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

The tailpipes on my car were looking really scabby, so removed them to be powdercoated.

Removed and rubbed down:









After powder in metalic black:









Back on the car:


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Love it! Always liked these cars and you've done a very good job on it. Only thing I would do is debadge the rear unless they aren't glued on and there are holes if that make sense then I'd leave it as it. Used to be a fan of black and red but seen it done too much, however yours is subtle and very tasteful and therefore it is an exception .


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

OrangeManDan said:


> Love it! Always liked these cars and you've done a very good job on it. Only thing I would do is debadge the rear unless they aren't glued on and there are holes if that make sense then I'd leave it as it. Used to be a fan of black and red but seen it done too much, however yours is subtle and very tasteful and therefore it is an exception .


Cheers... personally dont like the de-baged look.

Dunno why the latest pics are huge as they done in the same way as all the others...


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

The rear arms and subframe had quite bad surface rust so rubbed them back, rust primer then painted black.
Also fitted new rear discs and pads and had red goodridge hoses fitted.

The inside of the drivers rear disc was a right mess:

















New C hook Discs 









Fitting was a nightmare the calipers were pretty badly siezed and really struggled to get the pistons back, over the winter im gonna remove them, strip and rebuild them, but all back together for now:


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

looks awesome.
always liked these and the noise they make is really nice. 
it looks like a lovely example and what you have done to it is brilliant. 
do you use it as your daily driver?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and like hat you have done and wow the wheels look like they have a great gloss to them. what do you use?


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Leesey said:


> looks awesome.
> always liked these and the noise they make is really nice.
> it looks like a lovely example and what you have done to it is brilliant.
> do you use it as your daily driver?


Thanks...
No its not my daily, ive got a Fiesta Zetec S TDCI as daily.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

bazz said:


> great job and like hat you have done and wow the wheels look like they have a great gloss to them. what do you use?


Cheers :thumb:

The whole car inc the wheels have been coated with Jayswax Ceramic wax, the wheels could actually do with a refurb, the paint is flaking in the bolt holes and there are a couple of small curb marks but they have been touched up with some black paint so don't stand out... will probably get them done at the end of the winter.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Really like these and yours is a beautiful example, nice to see it being cared for as well :thumb:


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Truly beautiful!!


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

So had a Stage 2 Map by Litchfields, went on the dyno today and made 439bhp and 451ft/lb.
They have also mapped in some mild crackles and pops on overrun and got it so when in Sport mode the exhaust valve stays open.


----------

